# Container store enclosure question



## Andy00 (Mar 31, 2016)

Just wondering if the container in the attached picture has enough ventilation for a ~3" b albopilosum or if I should drill extra holes. It's 6x8.5x3 inches. I would keep the substrate dry and have a water dish. It only has 5 holes on each side and no top ventilation so I guess it'd hold lots of humidity inside. Not sure if good or bad


----------



## tarantula49 (Mar 31, 2016)

I think more ventalation would be better so you don't get any stagnant conditions in there. More holes couldn't hurt.  Just keep a water dish at all times and you should be good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andy00 (Mar 31, 2016)

I saw this picture on Instagram and thought it definitely needed a rehouse and/or a smaller cork bark but I liked the setup I just thought it needed more ventilation


----------



## Haksilence (Mar 31, 2016)

It should be fine so long as you're not soaking substrate. But more holes would definitely be better. I would simply carry the same patter that they have on that container and continue it down the length of the enclosure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andy00 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks I'll probably add a few holes. Also do u think there's enough height for substrate and and cork hide? They make taller ones but they're longer and wider


----------



## Haksilence (Mar 31, 2016)

this would be acceptable for a jevenile, not burrowing species. grammostola, brachypelma ect up to about 3in DLS anything lager than that will be cramped. 

go to Micheals or walmart. hands down esiest to find enclosures. the sterilite showboxes work from juvenile to adult terestrial species, and the nicer ones with the clasps on the ends are even better for adults. (more height)


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Mar 31, 2016)

I enjoy getting enclosures from the container store. I have several of the acrylic containers and also some of the tall shoebox types for my juveniles. I agree with the above posters that recommended more holes, but I say that largely because the image shows them condensed to only one side. I usually spread mine out more and make just enough to ensure that condensation isn't able to form inside of the container. I try not to make too many so that there is a chance of upping the humidity, but for your brachy you should be fine so long as you are providing a full, clean water dish at all times. I'm not quite sure what container that is, but from what I am able to tell, yes, I would rather you go with something with some more height so that it has more opportunity to burrow should it so desire.


----------



## Andy00 (Mar 31, 2016)

They also have this one that's 7-1/2" x 11" x 5-3/4" h. I think it'll be good for a 3 inch b albopilosum until it's 5" then I can put it in a big sterilite. I like these containers because they're super clear and they r nice for display. I really don't want to crack the acrylic by trying to make ventilation holes but I'll try anyways.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 31, 2016)

There's no need for more holes. Ts have very low oxygen requirements

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 31, 2016)

I've always felt that it never hurts to add a few extra holes just for good measure, at least for certain species such as heavy-webbing species, since many of these have a tendency to web over some of the vent holes. I mean you could certainly add a few more holes if you really wanted to. but I wouldn't say it's really all that necessary.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 31, 2016)

viper69 said:


> There's no need for more holes. Ts have very low oxygen requirements


Agreed, the ventilation is fine for an albopilosum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Mar 31, 2016)

DO NOT GET THIS ENCLOSURE

I have the exact same one, even bought it from the Container Store. It works great for a T enclosure... aside from the fact that the lid is completely lose. It's beyond the fact that there is no locking mechanism - it doesn't even use friction to stay closed. It is 100% lose. When I had my GBB housed in one, I had a bag of sand on the lid at all time to prevent an escape. Unless you plan on making a locking mechanism somehow, I strongly suggest that you stay away from it.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Sana (Mar 31, 2016)

If you heat up an unbent paper clip over a candle your can melt small neat holes through any plastic container without damage and the holes are small enough that you can put almost any size tarantula in the container and not worry about escape.  I always err on the side of more ventilation then less.  I haven't suffered losses from over ventilating though I'm sure that I fill water bowls more often then many.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Andy00 (Mar 31, 2016)

Okay I think I'm just gonna go with a sterilite container and make holes myself. Does anyone know if there r any enclosures that r clearer than sterilite and still cheap for a 3-5" albopilosum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Apr 1, 2016)

Sterilite is the clearest of the cheapest ways that I have found to make an enclosure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bryverine (Apr 1, 2016)

EulersK said:


> DO NOT GET THIS ENCLOSURE
> 
> I have the exact same one, even bought it from the Container Store. It works great for a T enclosure... aside from the fact that the lid is completely lose. It's beyond the fact that there is no locking mechanism - it doesn't even use friction to stay closed. It is 100% lose. When I had my GBB housed in one, I had a bag of sand on the lid at all time to prevent an escape. Unless you plan on making a locking mechanism somehow, I strongly suggest that you stay away from it.


Does the lid fit over an edge like a shoe box, does the lid have a flange and fits inside the box, or does it just rest there? 

I like the size of these and depending on your answer, I think they could be easy to fix.


----------



## louise f (Apr 1, 2016)

Sana said:


> If you heat up an unbent paper clip over a candle your can melt small neat holes through any plastic container without damage and the holes are small enough that you can put almost any size tarantula in the container and not worry about escape.  I always err on the side of more ventilation then less.  I haven't suffered losses from over ventilating though I'm sure that I fill water bowls more often then many.



I always use a soldering iron. Easy to use too. Just need to use a small one so they cant escape.


----------



## Sana (Apr 1, 2016)

One of these days I'll get all fancy and get a soldering iron...  If I ever remember to get one while I'm at the hardware store.  Sigh.

Funny, I always remember when I sit down with the paper clip and light the candle...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 1, 2016)

bryverine said:


> Does the lid fit over an edge like a shoe box, does the lid have a flange and fits inside the box, or does it just rest there?
> 
> I like the size of these and depending on your answer, I think they could be easy to fix.


The lid fits over the edges like a shoebox. I tried to modify it as little as possible, as the only tool at my disposal was heating a metal BBQ skewer. High heat cracks this plastic very easily, and while it's still secure with the crack, it is very ugly. I imagine that a rotary tool would do the job fine, though.

If I had the means, I would have put a hole through the two layers of edges and created a locking mechanism. Wouldn't be hard at all; put two holes on each side, with each hole as far away from each other as possible but not touching the corners. You'd then be able to (at the most basic level) stick a bent paperclip through any hole and it's closest neighbor. You'd create small right triangles on all four corners, and this would be a _very _secure design. I used to do this with Amac boxes when they invariably lost their friction lock over time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bryverine (Apr 1, 2016)

EulersK said:


> The lid fits over the edges like a shoebox. I tried to modify it as little as possible, as the only tool at my disposal was heating a metal BBQ skewer. High heat cracks this plastic very easily, and while it's still secure with the crack, it is very ugly. I imagine that a rotary tool would do the job fine, though.
> 
> If I had the means, I would have put a hole through the two layers of edges and created a locking mechanism. Wouldn't be hard at all; put two holes on each side, with each hole as far away from each other as possible but not touching the corners. You'd then be able to (at the most basic level) stick a bent paperclip through any hole and it's closest neighbor. You'd create small right triangles on all four corners, and this would be a _very _secure design. I used to do this with Amac boxes when they invariably lost their friction lock over time.


Well that is unfortunate. It seems like the best options then would be gluing stuff on it (2 hasps), using a small drill between fingers, or make some sort of clamp system. I'm not a particularly huge fan of any of those options.

Thanks for your detailed reply, idint have a container store here to just go look. I guess I'll stay away from these and just stick with hobby lobby display cases.


----------

